# Random Positive Thoughts



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I just had a thought that was random and positive...so, there wasn't a thread for it. So, now there is...

Anyway, I know a lot of us think a lot about dying alone, and about how that seems like such a horrible thing, but if we do die alone there is one thing we will never have to experience- the death of our loved one. Imagine the pain of being with someone and loving them your whole life and just being stuck here by yourself when they pass away.

I think when we're old we'll at least have experience being alone and will be better able to deal with it.

Maybe? I just thought that was a way to look at something that's ultimately negative and turn it into a slight positive 

I can't wait 'til I live in a retirement home. Those will be the best years of my life, haha.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I guess that's one way to look at it? Not to ruin your thread of positivityness but I think experiencing the highs and lows of life would be better than a flat monotone. Tho yeah you're right it must really really suck to see someone you love die before you.

Positive thoughts.. i have all my appendages, no terminal illnesses or significant (nonmental) disabilities... that's gotta be a good thing?

Also, i'm totally going to become pro at chess when i'm in a retirement home. Gonna kick ***.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

There's still muffins in the refrigerator


----------



## scaredycat amy (Feb 17, 2010)

More than enough supply of toilet paper! That's something nice.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Even if you're not where you want to be in life, it's worth it for the little things.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I made a new friend today  And I don't feel uncomfortable with them O: !


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My boss seems to really think highly of my abilities within the company. Only problem with this is that he puts me on work which is really challenging but overall it's a good thing.

Also, I like this thread.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so organized and motivated lately, getting things done and it feels good. .


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't have to do any personal introductions in my classes this week


----------



## leo321 (Aug 8, 2010)

I learnt that taking the easy way out can sometimes be the better option. Despite what they may say. Who makes these rules anyway?


----------



## Wael (Oct 31, 2009)

Do not give in for negative thoughts. The same difficulty can appear differently in couple of hours time (or less)! Rumination just robs you of life energy. Avoid it, change activities, go out, read a book, make a cake etc...


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

I called a friend today! =]


----------



## TheLight (Sep 7, 2010)

mcmuffinme, 

I read your post and it saddened me the part about the retirement home. While I too have social anxiety and it is very difficult to live with it saddened me your post because while this disorder can get in the way of our life, we should try our best to make the best of things if we can and not think about being in a retirement home... I hope you will be able to meet someone and be with someone in the retirement home one day... for now though try to make the best of everything I wish you the best of luck! Be Strong! And I said what I did out of concern not to hurt you I just want you to be happy


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Photos are a lovely way to capture a moment and remember a specific event years from now.


----------

